# changing suggested words/text box border color



## nola (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi all, I've been racking my brain trying to figure out how to change what is orange in the picture below










the suggestive text words/symbols i managed to change to white within the better keyboard settings. also, what doesn't show up in this picture is the color of the keys when they are depressed (orange again...ugh). i need help badly, this orange nastiness is driving me crazy!


----------



## Pixelated (Dec 1, 2011)

/flash theme

~Tapatalk~ Simplified Android


----------



## nola (Jul 4, 2011)

thanks for the reply but i've already flashed multiple themes. i've flashed "blue theme" from the donate liberty customizer, using droid blue icons app, with the fluxed theme for styling, and the ics keyboard from the market.

everything else is fine and colored right, but the border around the text box showing what your typing is orange in color and it's driving me nuts!

any help would be great :/


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

Have you tried various KBs? Better KB could just be using its own resource for it and calling to it instead of what's been themed


----------



## nola (Jul 4, 2011)

yea thanks again for the reply, but i've tried multiple keyboards and they're all orange around the text box :/ i can't figure it out at all and i'm wondering if through all this flashing something was "lost in translation". maybe an sbf and a redo of everything will take care of it, because i, for the life of me, can't figure it out :/


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

its possible that all the themes you have tried just do not theme that portion of the framework...

also if you are wanting to edit the image yourself I can tell you where it is


----------



## Annex (Jun 24, 2011)

its the framework, and the image you are looking for is
"keyboard_textfield_selected.9.png"


----------

